# Is that all there is?



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone remember this song by Peggy Lee from 1969? I've always thought it to be a bit weird. I never could figure out if it was depressing or inspirational. Maybe it's one of them songs that can mean whatever you want it to mean.

The song was based on a short story called Disillusionment by Thomas Mann. I think the character was raised by a preacher. The character grew up where everything was either really good or really bad. There was no in-between. 

It shaped his life to expect everything to be of one extreme as well. Men were either really good or extremely wicked. To satisfy himself events had to be of this extremes as well. Even bad things had to be really bad and good things had to be really good.

I wonder how many people live like that or thrive on things being like that? Maybe like the couple that fights all the time. Even the fighting is good if that's all there is.

 <iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2018)

Could it be that trials and tribulations are needed to make us enjoy the good parts of life, the blessings?
My way of thinking is to hurry up and get the bad parts done to enjoy the good parts. To have more time to enjoy the good parts.
Some people just bury their head in the sand in hopes the bad parts will go away.

Oh, back to the song, in Peggy's own words, from an interview: "It's about the experiences you go through in life, necessary for growth.


----------



## Israel (Jul 12, 2018)

I remember the song well. Paul said...

If I fought wild beasts in Ephesus for human motives, what did I gain? If the dead are not raised,“Let us eat and drink, for tomorrow we die.” 

The context is in dispute over the resurrection. (As I see it). He pulls no punches in his arguments. As we have an adversary who pummels with doubt, Paul is not unaware of his blows. No resurrection=Christ is not raised="christians" make God a liar=no hope in their faith. Men most to be pitied. Pitiful, superstitious, spreaders of myths, believers in a thing that does not extend past this "life". (My interpretation)

It's a very dismal appraisal, and very stark in its reduction. Very stark. It's all reduced to the resurrection. That one thing. Christ's "nice" words (as some might agree) Christ's nice deeds (as some might agree)...and all our words...and deeds, endurings no less...meaning nothing...if Christ is not raised.

Paul went there. Was led there. Who of us hasn't been...in some way? Found our self in place of trial severe to us and been confronted? In light of the resurrection..._all has meaning._ But, apart from it...what does any matter..._at all? "_let us eat and drink_..."_

Who hasn't heard the accusation...of the accuser? "You make this all up...only to the end of seeking to make yourselves...matter." 

But who sees the fatal flaw into which the accuser has been drawn...compelled...for exposition?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 12, 2018)

Israel said:


> I remember the song well. Paul said...
> 
> If I fought wild beasts in Ephesus for human motives, what did I gain? If the dead are not raised,“Let us eat and drink, for tomorrow we die.”
> 
> ...



I've never heard the song, or if I did I don't remember it. That said Paul's song "If I fought wild beasts in Ephesus....." really seems a little wordy. I hope what you gave us isn't just the first verse! But hey, I'll give any new talent a chance.


----------

